# Rogers price hike



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

So I got the letter that informs me of a price increase effective march 1. Apparently when you agree to a contract, it only guarantees you a discount, not the price.
The increase was $4 for tv and 2 for internet. As I was already a bit annoyed (Internet was not working), and was in the phone with them to get it fixed, I asked to talk to someone about this. As I expected they wouldn't budge. So I downgraded the package by $30 (VIP to basic). 
I know that this won't make much difference to them but it did feel good. It will also save me $300 a year.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You can push or be offered a 30% discount across all services, that's the most they will do though.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This is an yearly ritual for me - calling and asking for half price on everything (in addition to the bundle discounts).
I'm not with Rogers though, I am with the other big blue bully.
Depends on the rep I get, sometimes the discount is higher than I expect and sometimes lower, but never settle for their posted rates on the bill.
Existing customers get third rate service.
The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn, I need to buy more Rogers stock. I typically own stock in companies I consume services from. 

Need more RCI.B dividends to pay for my cable bill


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup, they need to pay for another dividend increase coming up. (which is great! we are shareholders)
Like Harold, we call every year and threaten to cancel. They transfer you to retentions department and offer you 20-35% off all services for a year. We have been doing this for at least 3 years now. We save a lot of money doing this and I learned it from RFD.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Uhhh if their only way of paying for dividend is increasing prices every year by $2-$4, that's a pretty clear signal organic growth has hit a wall, I think it's time to sell lol


----------



## gt45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Shaw cable is the one that burns my but, They offer better rates to new people comming on board than for loyal paying people who use thier services for longer than 6 months.

I gave up cable a long time ago and I gave up cell phone contracts and use wind mobile to get on the net.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gt45 said:


> Shaw cable is the one that burns my but, They offer better rates to new people comming on board than for loyal paying people who use thier services for longer than 6 months.
> 
> I gave up cable a long time ago and I gave up cell phone contracts and use wind mobile to get on the net.


If you're not in an existing contract, you can call them (retentions) and ask for a discount on your service. I'm with "big blue B" and just before my 2 year sat contract was about to expire THEY called me and offered me a $20 discount on my basic service, which they charged too much for under the terms of the 2yr contract..(so I was thinking of cancelling it..but the contract is over now, and I'm getting a good discount, so I'll hang on with them (basic service),
and just suspend service in the summer months, when I'm away from the house..

You can do this online. The competition is fierce out there, so if you know how to play the game, you can get favourable discounts as a retained customer without going to the competition and having to get back into a 2 yr contract with them at the contract price.

I use Wind for my cellphone and internet. It's a bit of a pain to reconnect the Wi-fi each time I restart, but manageable
and the monthly rate so far is reasonable compared to the other guys.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Jungle said:


> Like Harold, we call every year and threaten to cancel. They transfer you to retentions department and offer you 20-35% off all services for a year. We have been doing this for at least 3 years now. We save a lot of money doing this and I learned it from RFD.


I want to call Rogers and negotiate a discount on the cable service (the only service I have with them). Looking for tips on the best way to proceed.

Should I call and threaten to cancel right away because of the price increase?

or

Call and rant about the price increase...
Go on and on and on...
Sound outraged...
Then threaten to cancel ?

Any other negotiation tactics you found useful?


----------



## meddlesomemarmots (Feb 16, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> Any other negotiation tactics you found useful?


As mentioned before the Red Flag Deals thread on Rogers retention is the place to go (I don't know if Canada Money allows cross forum linking?).

You'll typically want to get connected to the retentions department after speaking to the first rep you get on the phone.

Never negotiated with one of those guys - but from the other thread I'm sure you'll be able to find similar packages to yours to argue as a comparable for the price you want.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The first or second guy on the phone will not do anything for you.. you have to actually say you are cancelling ( giving 30 days notice) and they will transfer you to the retentions department. They have authority to give you deals and retain you as a customer.


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

ddkay said:


> Uhhh if their only way of paying for dividend is increasing prices every year by $2-$4, that's a pretty clear signal organic growth has hit a wall, I think it's time to sell lol


yep...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/rogers-boosts-its-dividend-11/article2345952/


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

The minute Rogers try to increase my Internet fee I'm switching to another company. I'm not very happy with what they offer now, and I can get lower prices for the same service for sure.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogers beat estimates too. But I thank them for that dividend increase. 11% is much more than the raise I will get at work!


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

I hear ya Jungle. There is noooo way I'll ever get a 11% raise at work. Might as well get it from dividends


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

This http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ge-in-corporate-taxes-at-risk/article2346257/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish they would just give us more dividends instead of buying shares back..


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay, that was easy. Too easy, if you are a shareholder. 

I called Rogers and said that I wanted to cancel due to rate hike. The first person I talked to offered 30% "loyalty discount". I asked for 35%. She laughed and said Yes. No transfers to retention department or any other BS. 5 minutes on the phone, tops.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Do what my wife and I do- don't have cable- get DVDs from the library instead, and DRIP telecoms!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

indexxx,

Your wife is on board to forgo cable. Mine isn't. She needs her daily fix of junk TV. Or so she thinks.

Want to swap wives?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

lol Swingers!


----------

